# is IMPLANTATION possible at 13DPO???



## jelliebabie

ok girls, im probably clutching at straws here lol, but my temp dipped to coverline this morning so i put a pad on for afs arrival, but she still hasnt come. Ive got the tiniest amount of brown spotting on the pad now only just visable but ive never had this before af! Have af cramps too and now a pounding headache! Im 99 percent sure the witch is coming but was just wondering if implantation can take place as late as 13dpo???


----------



## jelliebabie

anyone any idea? Can it happen that late? Anyone experience anything similar?


----------



## minkie

I think it is probably just the witch taking her time to get there =( I've read that if you have a very late implantation it usually doesn't sticky...BUT anything is possible!!!

:dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks minkie. Im sure shes coming for me but was wondering if it was possible x


----------



## MsLesley

yes its possible. but to have implantation bleed on 13 dpo doesnt mean you implanted that day...it could mean you implanted even 2 or 3 days prior. brown blood means old blood. it could be AF is here to greet you but you never know. All the best =)


----------



## miahleemom

every visit ive had from af either the day before or that morning i would have a light pink never a brown. have you tried testing yet? I would say that it is very possible for ib. GL!


----------



## WannaB

Its possible, but by the looks of the chart af is on her way, sorry!:hugs:


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi, an implantation that late is possible, but it will not survive long and often ends as a very early miscarriage. Women with implantation at 9dpo has a 15% and over of an early miscarriage, and the later it gets, the higher the chances. Best chances of pregnancy is when the cells implant at 5dpo (earliest)-7 dpo and the body starts to produce immense amounts of HCGs, leading to an earlier BFP and a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## debbie2911

i was always told the bleeding from implantation occurs around the time af is due, when i had my daughter TMI-i had thick brown discharge that was like paste, only enough for one pad a day but it lasted 2 days and happened when i was due af. that happened a day after i got my bfp. i could be wrong but i was always given impression that the bleeding happens few days after as it takes a while to come away and thats why it happens around time af is due and why some woman think there having af. if i hadnt of done a test day before i would of just thought i had of had a light period.
good luck i hope it is implantation
xx


----------



## debbie2911

also i read some where before it might not be right and not medical evidence but boys implant later than girls. i read that on here some where xx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks alot ladies. My temp has gone up a bit again, no more spotting and no af yet?? Very period like pains though. Havent tested since 11dpo and really feel like shes coming. It would be amazing is she doesnt but we will see. If she dont come today, i will defo test tomorrow xx


----------



## indigo_fairy

Good luck! It sounds quite promising to me, especially as your temp was back up today. Keep us updated!


----------



## xnmd1

My best friend didn't get her implanation bleeding until her af was a day late. It was very very light but lasted 3 days. she told me as she has light periods anyways she just though it was af....didnt find out she was preggo untill she was 9 weeks along and her second af didn't come!


----------



## sunshinemum01

jelliebabie said:


> thanks alot ladies. My temp has gone up a bit again, no more spotting and no af yet?? Very period like pains though. Havent tested since 11dpo and really feel like shes coming. It would be amazing is she doesnt but we will see. If she dont come today, i will defo test tomorrow xx

i know this is a really old post but what was the end result pregnant or not??? having same thing and looking for some thoughts thanks


----------

